# Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt



## White Carp (16. März 2013)

Das Angeln allgemein richtig ins Geld geht dürfte jedem 
Angler bekannt sein. Schnell sind mal hier für eine neue geflochtene Schnur 30 € ausgegeben, dann dort mal 
wieder für eine neue Rute 120 € ... 
Und so geht das ständig weiter. Wenn man sich nach 
ein paar Jahren mal überlegt wie viel Geld man eigentlich 
schon in sein Hobby investiert hat, kann man eingentlich 
nur den Kopf schütteln, obwohl man auch gleichzeitig 
wieder stolz auf das Erreichte ist. Wie seht ihr das?


Bin mal gespannt auf eure Antworten und Sichtweisen zu 
diesem Thema |rolleyes


----------



## Revilo62 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Die Trööööt-Überschrift ist schon ziemlich übertrieben, aber ja, umso intensiver und ausgefeilter ich mein Hobby ausüben möchte !!!!, um so mehr Geld wird dafür benötigt.
Aber mal ehrlich, warum ist das so ? Tun es die 10 Jahre alten Ruten nicht auch noch, oder bei entsprechender Pflege die 5 jahre alte Rolle oder der Wobbler, den es mal für 10 Mark gab ?
Sind wir nicht auch Opfer der Werbemaschine der Angelgerätehersteller und Großhändler und sind wir nicht selbst der Auslöser, schließlich angelt das Auge ja auch mit 
Nicht jammern, Hobbies sind nun mal teuer und sie sind gewissermaßen Luxus, wie groß der Luxus dabei materiall ist, entscheidet jeder für sich selbst.
Wenn ich billig in Bezug auf Angelgerät mit Leistungsfähigkeit verwechsle, dann mußich eben öfter kaufen
Verbrauchsmaterial mal ausgenommen ( inkl. der Schnüre) 
Ich muß ja auch nicht auf jeden Zug aufspringen, bewußt qualitativ und nicht über den Preis erworbener Tackle hält in der regel auch deutlich länger und wenn ich dann noch pflege ... hält sich alles in Grenzen 
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## teilzeitgott (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

süss..... angeln das teuerste hobby der welt ?????

schön wäre es.... habe auch keinen schrott und sicher ein paar  1000 € ins hobby gesteckt wenn ich alle zusammen rechne, aber...... habe mal ne freundin mit dem hobby pferde.... alleine fpr das einzäunen der neuen pferdeweide und das bauen des stalles als unterstand sind da schnell mal 10 000 euro weg.
angeln das wohl günstigste hobby der welt.
4 pferde , seit 14 jahren, da ist wohl wenigstens ein sehr guten mercedes flöten gegangen die letzten jahre..lieber nicht nachrechen..sonst muss ich am frühen morgen schon mit dem saufen anfangen ^^
aber, jeder soll doch sein hobby geniessen... ob mit viel oder wenig geld spielt eigentlich keine rolle, jeder wie er kann und mag.


----------



## Der Pate (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Die Trööööt-Überschrift ist schon ziemlich übertrieben, aber ja, umso intensiver und ausgefeilter ich mein Hobby ausüben möchte !!!!, um so mehr Geld wird dafür benötigt.
> Aber mal ehrlich, warum ist das so ? Tun es die 10 Jahre alten Ruten nicht auch noch, oder bei entsprechender Pflege die 5 jahre alte Rolle oder der Wobbler, den es mal für 10 Mark gab ?
> Sind wir nicht auch Opfer der Werbemaschine der Angelgerätehersteller und Großhändler und sind wir nicht selbst der Auslöser, schließlich angelt das Auge ja auch mit
> Nicht jammern, Hobbies sind nun mal teuer und sie sind gewissermaßen Luxus, wie groß der Luxus dabei materiall ist, entscheidet jeder für sich selbst.
> ...



|good:
Dem kann ich nur Zustimmen!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Irgendwo muss das Geld ja hin. #c

Stolz bin ich nun auf die (un)Summen nicht grade. Ist die letzten Jahre leider total ausgeartet. Aber dafür hab ich dann nurnoch ein weiteres Hobby was nicht sooo viel Geld kostet. Also was solls. Und wenn ich das Geld gespart hätte, würde ich bloss nen schnellen BMW fahren und mich damit um nen Baum wickeln.

Die Sache ist beim Angeln nur, das man quasi kein Ausgabenlimit hat. Wenn man für eine Angelart perfekt ausgeüstet ist dann fängt man eben eine neue an. Oder geht gleich zum Spinnfischen/Biggame/Fliegenfischen weltweit über. Dagegen verkommt Golfen zum Unterschichtensport. :m


----------



## Goatie (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Ich stimme Dir zu, angeln ist schon teuer (geworden). Aber es ist auch wie bei vielen anderen "Sportarten" oder Hobbys. 
Früher nahm der Opa seine ausgediente Werkzeugkiste, in der Korkposen neben der Maisdose aus dem Supermarkt lag, schulterte die Telerute und setzte sich in dem alten Klappstuhl an den Teich. Als Rutenhalter diente eine Astgabel, die dort rum lag. Das nannte sich dann angeln. 
Heute nimmt man sein Bivvy, Rodpod, Delkims, Abhakmatte, Bivvy-Table, Karpfenstuhl/-liege und den 5 kg Boilie-Eimer, packt alles auf seinen Caddy und schiebt es unter großem Aufwand und Freizeitstress an den Teich. Ganz zu schweigen von den teuren Booms, Bleien, Spezialhaken, Vorfachmaterialien, Dips, Powders, etc... 
Das nennt sich dann angeln.
Die Industrie, die uns munter vorgaukelt, man braucht all das Equipment, um den Angeltag zu genießen, freut sich und macht die Preise, die gezahlt werden.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich gehöre auch zu der Fraktion, die auf die ganzen hübschen bunten Plastik-/Holzköder reinfällt, jedes Jahr auf's Neue. Trotzdem schüttel ich, auch über mich selbst, den Kopf.
Greez,
Goatie


----------



## mantikor (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

die meisten angler sind jäger und sammler und dementsprechend sieht auch mein hobbyraum,garage und dachboden aus  teuer war nicht alles aber mit der zeit haben alle ruten,rollen usw eine eigene geschichte zu erzählen !


----------



## Der Pate (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> sonst muss ich am frühen morgen schon mit dem saufen anfangen ^^



Naja, immerhin bekommt man dort mal schnell 40-50% für sein Geld...


----------



## White Carp (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Das mit dem "Teuersten Hobby der Welt" war auch nicht 100% ernst gemeint... Klar gibt es noch teurere Hobbys. Wenn man aber mal schaut 
wie viel man wirklich dafür ausgibt kann das Angeln als teuerstes Hobby 
schon mit oben aufgezählt werden. Ich wollte mit der Überschrift hauptsächlich auf die schon gewaltigen Ausgaben beim Angeln aufmerksam machen. Ich hätte glaub ich besser schreiben sollen ... Angeln - Ein teures Hobby.


----------



## Revilo62 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



Der Pate schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin bekommt man dort mal schnell 40-50% für sein Geld...


 
Rabatt für die Menge ?  oder prozente in Kopp |kopfkrat


----------



## Der Pate (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

hihihi


----------



## Purist (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



White Carp schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nach
> ein paar Jahren mal überlegt wie viel Geld man eigentlich
> schon in sein Hobby investiert hat, kann man eingentlich
> nur den Kopf schütteln, obwohl man auch gleichzeitig
> wieder stolz auf das Erreichte ist. Wie seht ihr das?



Bist du stolz auf das Gekaufte, die vielen schönen Stunden am Wasser oder stolz auf deine Fänge? 

Es gibt viele wesentlich teurere Freizeitbeschäftigungen, vom Fußball oder F1-Freak, der sich einbildet ständig seinen Helden hinterherfahren zu müssen, bis zum Oldtimerschrauber oder Mittelklassewagentuner. Im Verhältnis ist Angeln dabei noch spottbillig, selbst wenn man teures Gerät kauft. Vergleiche Angeln einmal mit dem Besitz eines Rassehundes, der kostet über 1500€, verfuttert 300-400€ im Jahr, kostet nen hunderter Steuern und sorgt, außer man will mit ihm immer in der gleichen Gegen herumstapfen, auch noch für hohe Spritkosten, von der Zeit, die man für Erziehung und Betreuung aufwendet, will ich gar nicht sprechen (Kinderersatz?!). 

Ob du Angeln allerdings zu einem teuren Hobby machst, liegt an die selber. Es muss nicht teuer sein, wenn man nicht, wie bereits hier schon schön beschrieben wurde, auf den Markt hereinfällt und den Konsum über den eigentlichen Zweck stellt. 
Kaufe robustes Gerät, nutze es möglichst lange, kaufe bewusst nur Dinge, die du brauchst, und suche dir Möglichkeiten, günstig an Erlaubnisscheine zu kommen, die dir viele Angelmöglichkeiten bieten, und du fährst damit ohne viel Geldeinsatz.

Lasse dich auch nicht übermäßig "belehren", wie in Foren alleine schon Ruten empfohlen oder verteufelt werden, bringt mich desöfteren zum schmunzeln. Sätze wie "sieht klasse aus", "super verarbeitet" (bei einem Produkt mit soviel Handarbeit, ein nutzloser Kommentar, die nächste kann völlig anders aussehen), "ist Schrott, beim ersten Wurf gebrochen" (Pech gehabt, sagt meist gar nichts über die Serie aus), "tolle Aktion", "lädt sich super auf", "gute Wurfweiten", "passt perfekt zur Rolle XY", "konnte damit schon einen 70cm Hecht verhaften", "taugt nichts", "tolle Aktion", "da du musst schon mehr investieren".. sagen überhaupt nichts über eine Rute aus, das ist rein subjektives Bewerten. Da empfielt es sich, Ruten selber zu testen, statt auf "teure" Empfehlungen zu hören.
Dabei hat jeder von uns andere Präferenzen und das "Optimum" existiert ohnehin nicht. |rolleyes


----------



## chris_85 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Ich empfinde das angeln als sehr günstiges hobby...

Angelklamotten 400€ + Jährliche ausgaben insg. höchstens 150€

ein günstigeres Hobby als das Angeln gibt es kaum.
Dabei bekommt man auch rel. viel zurück: ruhige minuten am Wasser, Natur, Frischluft, und den ein oder anderen Fisch...

Klar kann man viel geld loswerden, wie überall auch, nur wozu?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Egal welches Hobby,egal wieviel Geld man darin und dafür investiert.

Trotz der Investition bekommt man viel zurück...etwas das sich schlecht in Worte fassen lässt und eigentlich unbezahlbar ist.

Nämlich das Gefühl aus eigenem Antrieb etwas Sinnvolles zu tun,etwas das einem Spaß macht,fordert und auch Erfolge bringt.

Und erst das schafft Zufriedenheit und sorgt für die nötige Balance im Leben.


----------



## m1ndgam3 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

naja, wer ein hobby liebt und lebt wird zwangsläufig geld ausgeben... sonst wärs ja kein hobby. ;-)
aber da haste wenigstens was von in der hand.. andere versaufen jedes wochenende 50-100 euro in clubs und discos


----------



## Andal (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Beim Wort teuer denkt jeder an seinen Geldbeutel.

Das Wort hat aber noch eine, zugegeben etwas in die Jahre gekommene Bedeutung. Darum sage ich voller Freude:

*Angeln ist mir mit Wonne der teuerste Zeitvertreib!​*


----------



## Bassey (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Ich denke das geht auch schlimmer... Wie ist es denn mit den Tacklewahnsinnigen, selbsternannten Spezialisten die auf jeder "Speciem-Messe" aufschlagen und immer das neueste vom neuen haben müssen. Sechs Monate später landet es dann in den Kleinanzeigen mit dem Argument "Unbenutzt, da gekauft und nie verwendet" Ich glaube so 500 Euro im Jahr auszugeben für mein Hobby... Vorletztes Jahr war es mehr, da ich mir neue Ruten (mehrere Teleruten) und die Wallerausrüstung zugelegt habe. Aber sonst muss es nicht immer das teuerste sein. Meine Karpfenstecken kosteten 40 Tacken das Stück und haben den 29Pfünder wohl genau so gut gehalten wie eine 400 Euro Rute. Sind halt nicht so schön schlank wie die High End Blanks, aber teuer wird das Hobby nur, wenn man es selbst teuer macht.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



Bassey schrieb:


> [...] aber teuer wird das Hobby nur, wenn man es selbst teuer macht.



Haste schön jesacht! :l


----------



## Scholle 0 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Moin,
ich glaube ein Hobby kann nicht wirklich teuer sein, wenn es einem Freude bereitet.
Teuer ist glaube nur eins 20 Jahre SINNLOS RAUCHEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MfG Scholle


----------



## White Carp (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



Purist schrieb:


> Bist du stolz auf das Gekaufte, die vielen schönen Stunden am Wasser oder stolz auf deine Fänge?



Ich bin nicht stolz auf mein gekauftes Tackle, nein ganz im Gegenteil ich bin stolz auf das, was ich mit meinem Tackle 
alles durchgemacht und elebt habe. Die vielen unzähligen schönen Stunden am Wasser. Das ist es was was mich glücklich und zufrieden macht. 



Purist schrieb:


> Es gibt viele wesentlich teurere Freizeitbeschäftigungen, vom Fußball oder F1-Freak, der sich einbildet ständig seinen Helden hinterherfahren zu müssen, bis zum Oldtimerschrauber oder Mittelklassewagentuner. Im Verhältnis ist Angeln dabei noch spottbillig, selbst wenn man teures Gerät kauft. Vergleiche Angeln einmal mit dem Besitz eines Rassehundes, der kostet über 1500€, verfuttert 300-400€ im Jahr, kostet nen hunderter Steuern und sorgt, außer man will mit ihm immer in der gleichen Gegen herumstapfen, auch noch für hohe Spritkosten, von der Zeit, die man für Erziehung und Betreuung aufwendet, will ich gar nicht sprechen (Kinderersatz?!).  |rolleyes




Klar ist die F1 oder Fußball 100x so teuer wie Angeln... 
Aber dir dürfte ja schon klar sein, dass ich höchst wahrscheinlich auch nicht von dieser Kategorie gesprochen 
habe. Ich meinte mit "Hobby" auch Hobby, und nicht Beruf. 
Zudem meine ich auch die "Hobbys" die sich der "normale" Mensch auch noch leisten kann. Weil ich glaube nicht, dass 
sich ein normaler Mensch mit normalen oder Durschnitts Budged es leisten kann Rennwagen zu fahren... 
Ich denke, dass du mir da schon zustimmen wirst :g

Alles andere hab ich ja bereits vorher erwähnt #h


----------



## Andal (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Eine Rute, die sagen wir 100,- € kostet, ist für einen Schüler teuer, für einen normalen Arbeiter happig und für den Vorstandsvorsitzenden noch nicht mal die berühmt-berüchtigte "Erdnuss". Trotzdem kann diese Rute allen dreien gleich viel wert sein.

Ich definiere mir die Preise so.

Billig. Da ist selbst geschenkt zu viel.

Super Preis. Da habe ich mehr bekommen, als ich zahlen musste.

Preiswert. Kostet genau das, was ich bekommen habe.

Teuer. Zu viel für zu wenig bezahlt, aber trotzdem gut.

Innerhalb dieser Definition spielt der Betrag überhaupt keine Rolle, denn die aus dem Kauf gezogene Wertschöpfung ist, jedenfalls für mich, nicht in Geldwert zu bemessen.

Wie auch sollte ich in Euro und Cent ausdrücken, wenn ich einen schönen Angeltag mit meinem jüngsten Einkauf erlebt habe? Selbst wenn ich nach gängiger Meinung viel zu viel für einen Artikel bezahlt habe, weil es gleichwertige Dinge für weniger gibt, kann ich trotzdem damit eine viel höhere Wertschöpfung damit erzielen, weil mir der schiere Besitz so eine Freude bereitet.

Was dem Einzelnen genügt, ihm teuer, oder zu teuer erscheint kann man nicht an schnöden Zahlen festmachen und schon gar nicht pauschalieren. Schon überhaupt gar nicht, wenn man mit einbezieht, wie man an das Zeug gekommen ist. Hat man es sich einfach gekauft, bitter vom Munde abgespart, oder hat man es gar von einem lieben Menschen bekommen? Wie willst du da einen Wert bestimmen?


----------



## schrauber78 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Meines Erachtens ist angeln ein noch recht günstiges Hobby, wenn ich mir da meine beiden anderen Hobbies ansehe...

Motocross: Moped € 7,500 (mind. alle 2 Jahre)
                Klamotten € 1000 (incl. Protektoren)
                Ersatzteile, Reifen € 100 - 400 (pro Monat)
                Spirt, Öl, Schmierstoffe € 150 (pro Monat)
                sonstige Kosten € 100 (ohne Fahrtkosten)

Rennradsport: Rennrad Carbon € 2000 (minimum)
                    Klamotten, Schuhe € 400
                    Im Einstieg also noch recht günstig, aber wenn man besser 
                    wird und schneller werden will kosten 100g weniger etwa € 1000


----------



## Schneidi (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

also mich hat die Jagd bis jetzt mehr geld gekosten als das Angeln.
Beim Angeln kommt an mit 500 euro eine Grundausstattung.

bei der Jagd muss man neben einem 1800 euro teuren Jagdschein noch Waffenschrank ~ 500 euro, Flinte ab 1000€ (nach oben recht Offen) und mindestens eine Büchse mit ordentlichem Zielfernrohr ~ 4000€ rechnen. 
Jagdklamotten auch locker 500 euro
(zum Glück gibt es einen großen Gebrauchtwaffenmarkt)


----------



## LOCHI (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Da meine freizeit eigentlich unbezahlbar ist, ist eben diese das teuerste an meinem Hobbys #h


----------



## Knispel (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Also, für die letzte von mir ersteigete Briefmarke bekommt man locker einen nagel neuen Kleinwagen und die Marke war noch verhältnismäßig günstig ....


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Kostet viel und bringt nichts = Hobby |supergri

Man muss es ja nicht übertreiben, aber was wollt ihr sonst mit dem Geld anfangen. Es gibt weitaus sinnloseres als sich sein Hobby zu "leisten". 
Und denkt dran, das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen.


----------



## White Carp (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



Knispel schrieb:


> Also, für die letzte von mir ersteigete Briefmarke : Altdeutsche Staaten - Bremen Nr 1 im 4er Stück - bekommt man locker einen nagel neuen Kleinwagen und die Marke war noch verhältnismäßig günstig ....



Ok. Das nenne ich wirklich übetrieben...


----------



## Andal (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



White Carp schrieb:


> Ok. Das nenne ich wirklich übetrieben...



Alles eine Frage der Wertschätzung und die ist sowas von individuell!


----------



## FisherMan66 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



> Lasse dich auch nicht übermäßig "belehren", wie in Foren alleine schon  Ruten empfohlen oder verteufelt werden, bringt mich desöfteren zum  schmunzeln. Sätze wie "sieht klasse aus", "super verarbeitet" (bei einem  Produkt mit soviel Handarbeit, ein nutzloser Kommentar, die nächste  kann völlig anders aussehen), "ist Schrott, beim ersten Wurf gebrochen"  (Pech gehabt, sagt meist gar nichts über die Serie aus), "tolle Aktion",  "lädt sich super auf", "gute Wurfweiten", "passt perfekt zur Rolle XY", "konnte damit schon einen 70cm Hecht  verhaften", "taugt nichts", "tolle Aktion", "da du musst schon mehr  investieren".. sagen überhaupt nichts über eine Rute aus, das ist rein  subjektives Bewerten. Da empfielt es sich, Ruten selber zu testen, statt  auf "teure" Empfehlungen zu hören.


Dieser Satz, oder sinngemäß ein ähnicher sollte  standardmäßig bei jedem Thread zu Angelgerätschaften eingeblendet werden :m 

Was ist teuer, was ist günstig?
Muss eigentlich jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. 
Ich halte es so: Wenn ich etwas haben möchte, dann sehe ich auch zu, dass ich den Erwerb möglich machen kann.  Sonst ärgert man sich irgendwann über zu viele verpasste Möglichkeiten im Leben.


----------



## ulf (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Hallo

Ich kann mich da nur Schrauber78 anschließen. Wie ich noch Enduro gefahren bin, und das nur hobby-mäßig, sind da ganz andere Summen übern Ladentisch gegangen. Neben dem Sportgerät/Klamotten selber ist ja dann noch ein Anhänger / Motorradträger fällig, bei der Enduro noch Steuer und Versicherung. 
Für mich ist, inkl. Vereins-Kosten, das Angeln eigentlich ein relativ preiswertes Hopbby, billig möchte ich nicht sagen.

Kaum mehr Fahrtkosten, das was ich jetzt im Jahr für Schnüre, Haken und Co ausgebe, sozusagen die Verschleißkosten, hast Du schon beim Hobby-Motorsport in einem Monat zusammen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Scholle 0 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Kostet viel und bringt nichts = Hobby |supergri
> 
> Man muss es ja nicht übertreiben, aber was wollt ihr sonst mit dem Geld anfangen. Es gibt weitaus sinnloseres als sich sein Hobby zu "leisten".
> Und denkt dran, das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen.



Dem muß ich widersprechen.
Es bringt mindestens einen optimalen Ausgleich zum stressigen Arbeitsalltag


----------



## MAXIMA (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

#h....ich hab meiner Freundin mal gesagt,...... falls mir etwas zu stößt.....,sie soll meine Angelausrüstung bloß nicht verschenken....;+.....der Wert wäre eine wie kleine Lebensversicherung.......


----------



## Angel-Ralle (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Hi Leutz,

geht doch einfach nach einem slowakischen Sprichwort (hatte mal ein Gerätevertreiber-;-) ) :

"Ich bin viel zu arm, um mir etwas billiges leisten zu können!" 

--> Schlicht, einfach, zutreffend!
Den Rest mache jeder mit sich, seinem Budget und seiner besseren Hälfte [so vorhanden, ansonsten Girokonto] aus!|rolleyes


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Man sagt ja,alles was man 2 Jahre nicht mehr in der Hand hatte,kann man eigentlich verkaufen. 
Aber irgendwas von meinen Angelsachen........NIEMALS !!!
Obwohl ich glaube,da sind Sachen dabei,wo man gar nicht weiß das man sie
überhaupt hat.Angeln hat auch viel mit sammeln zu tun.Und deshalb wird hier und da immer wieder was neues dazugekauft ,obwohl man eigentlich schon alles hat.Meine bessere Hälfte lacht sich jedenfalls immer schlapp
wenn ich sage.......Jetzt hab ich alles.


----------



## Werner1 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Hallo,

also ich denke das angeln eins der günstigeren Hobbys ist. Man muss immer auch die intensität vergleichen. Wenn ich immer up to date im Materialbereich bin, dann muss ich das bei anderen Hobbys auch berücksichtigen. Dann denke ich das es sehr viele teurere Hobbys gibt. Ansonsten denke ich das man Angeln teuer und günstig betreiben kann, fangen kann man mit beiden Methoden gleich gut.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Patrick S. (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Die Angelei ist wahrlich nicht günstig aber bei weitem tatsächlich auch nicht teuer.

Es geht doch aber auch gar nicht um das Geld und ich bin mir sicher das die Wenigsten nachgerechnet haben.Warum auch...

Wir wollen ein bestimmtes Gerät haben und sparen darauf...die Vorfreude macht uns glücklich...
Wir kaufen uns das Gerät und sind glücklich...
Wir gehen mit dem Gerät ans Wasser und testen es...dabei sind wir glücklich...
Wir fangen mit dem Gerät...wir sind noch immer glücklich.

Wir streben einfach nur nach Glück.Und das Glück kann man in unserer Passion auf vielen Wegen erreichen.

In diesem Sinne...Petri Heil.


----------



## Werner1 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

ich glaube das Hobby Angeln kann man sogar sehr günstig betreiben, was bei lange nicht allen anderen Hobbys möglich ist.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## thanatos (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

;+ mein Freund Paul,Friede seiner Asche,war bestimmt der
    glücklichste Angler den ich kennen gelernt habe.Er hatte 
keinen Angelschein weil auf die kleine Kiesgrube niemand Anspruch
erhoben hat.Ganz guter Bestand an Rotfedern.Karauschen und
Schleien,sein Sitz direkt in die Böschung gegraben,seine
Fichtenstange stand immer in voller Montage da.Stück Sehne dranne,Haken (das war alles was Geld gekostet hat)Federkiel-
pose,selbst geklopftes Wickelblei,der Kescher eine Astgabel
zum Ring gebogen und ein engmaschiges Einkaufsnetz,das
war alles was er brauchte wenn er an einem schönen Abend
seine Entspannung brauchte dazu seine immer qualmende
Pfeife und 1/2 Liter Klarer.Selten das mal um die Zeit mal
einer zum Köfisenken vorbei kam,warum sollte er sich
da ausstafieren ,angeben war eh nicht sein Ding,obwohl
er genug Knatter auf der Hohenkante hatte.Sein ganzer
Angelkram stand noch zwei Jahre nach seinem Fortgang
an seinem Angelplatz.
Naja ich möchte nicht zusammenrechnen was mich mein
ganzes Gerödel bisher gekostet hat, obwohl ich kein
Markenfetischist bin.Wie teuer uns unser Hobby wird
liegt doch ganz bei uns selbst und solange es uns die
zweitschönste Sache der Welt angenehm macht ist
das doch auch ok.:m


----------



## luxemburger (16. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Habe 1997 an Vereinsweltmeistershaft in Italien teilgenommen.(Ostellato) Mussten  Englisches System auf 60-70m fischen wofür wir alle nicht eingerichtet waren. Wir begaben uns auf die Suche und fanden Eng Ruten der Marke Hulck +-350 Euro pro Rute.5 Mann jeder 3 Ruten gekauft da es ja zur WM ging, dazu teure Spezialposen 25gr bebleit usw, für jeden ein schöner Batzen Geld.:r In i angekommen, erster Weg in Angelshop , und siehe da, die gleiche Rute für umgerechnet knappe 100 Euro,#q unsere Posen eimerweise für 1 Euro .usw.#q Für das erst Training legten wir uns reichlich Maden zu ,verschiedene Farben , nicht in Dosen, jeder Liter . sauber in Leinensäckchen verschlossen. Preis leerer Sack bei uns +-10 Euro weil x oder l drauf steht. Zur Bezahlung : Bei der Preisansage (kann den Preis nicht mehr genau sagen) Wollte unser Trainer den Besitzer berichtigen , er würde für alle bezahlen ,und siehe es war der Gesamtpreis.;+ Später kauften wir noch jede Menge I Wettkampfposen (Milo-Trabucco-) zu bei uns halben Preis . Verlange hier nicht dass jeder nach Italien oder sonst fährt um Angelzeug zu kaufen, aber sich mal im Urlaub  nach einer neuen Rute oder Rolle umzusehen lohnt sich bestimmt. Hätten wir das vorher gewusst, wäre unsere WM wesentlich billiger gewesen! Ps: 19. Platz bei 29 Nationen und die Ruten wurden nie mehr gebraucht!#h Gruss


----------



## Lautertaler (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Definition Hobby:
Mit dem maximal möglichen Aufwand den geringst möglichen Nutzen erzielen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Die Frage ist nie, was etwas kostet, sondern was es einem persönlich bringt.

Wer 20 Jahre mit der alten Teleskop auskommt und immer nur ne Kartoffel dranhängt, die groß genug ist, dass kein Fisch beisst, einfach weil er mal Ruhe will (Frau, Kinder, Job etc.), der kommt locker mit unter 50/100 Euro/Jahr (je nach Karten/Sixpackpreis)  aus und hat sein persönliches Bedürfnis befriedigt..

Als Zander/Hecht/Karpfen/Wallerspezialist mit dem Drang zur Verbesserung des PB und daraus resultierendem alles Neue auch mal ausprobieren wollen, kann das eben mal locker in die tausende pro Jahr gehen........


So what?
Der Herrgott hat nen großen Tiergarten - soll doch jedes seinen Platz finden...


----------



## wusel345 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Mir ist jemand aus meinem weiteren Bekanntenkreis bekannt, der zu Hause in einem Umfang Angelklamotten stehen und liegen hat, die viele Händler neidisch werden lassen. Teilweise nur das Edelste vom Edlen (In Euro = mehrere Tausend). Ok, er kann es sich leisten, aber fängt er dadurch mehr? Als ich ihn vor zwei Jahren mal auf seine Fänge ansprach wurde er ganz still und suchte nach Ausflüchten.

Angeln muss nicht teuer sein (kann aber). Angeln soll Spaß machen. Ich will nicht mit einem schlechten Gewissen ans Wasser gehen und mir sagen: was hättest dafür an wichtigeren Dingen kaufen können. Für mich ist Angeln NUR Hobby und wird von mir auch als solches Betrachtet. 

Übertrieben gesagt: wenig Investition, viel "Gewinn".


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Ich habe im letzten Jahr  ~3000€ in Angelgeräte & Zubehör und  ~6000€ in mein Boot gesteckt und das war nur gespartes Geld u.a weil ich zum Nichtraucher geworden bin, aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen mein Auto abgeschafft habe und wir keine zwei Wohnungen mehr unterhalten müssen.

Ich bereue keinen Cent davon!!

Ich erlebe es öfters das Kunden fast schon reuhemütig ihre grade gekauften Schätze bezahlen und ihre Frau bzw. ihre Reaktion erwähnen oder das Angler wieder Sachen ins Regal hängen weil das von der Frau gesetzte "Limit" erreicht ist. Klar muß erst die Familie ernährt und die Miete bezahlt werden, aber wegen einem Päckchen Haken nagt niemand am Hungertuch!

Ich sag immer: lieber das Geld in Angelzeug umgesetzt als in das Freudenhaus, in die Kneipe oder ist Drogen investiert und sich das Hirn weggeknallt...

Kehrseite der Medalie: ich erlebe es genauso häufig das oft jüngere Angler sich sehr teure Rollen und Ruten kaufen weil halt "die Marke" drauf steht und weil die Kumpels dieses Angelgerät benutzen und sie deswegen einem Gruppenzwang unterworfen sind.
Oft kann ich andere Geräte empfehlen die zwar günstiger, aber Qualitativ genauso gut sind, diese werden aber wegen den o.a. Gründen dann zu 80% abgelehnt.
Das schlimme daran: Oftmals kann man bei Onlineshops seine Sachen aussuchen, im Anschluß direkt den Kredit beantragen und so bezahlen. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Angler deswegen schon in finanzielle Schwierigkeiten gekommen sind...

Leider hat bei unserem Hobby der Neidfaktor und der "Must have" Zwang Einzug gehalten und man spürt das auch häufig...

Warum bekomme ich zum Bsp. am Wasser oder im *Bekannten*kreis dumme Kommentare zu hören weil ich eine Stella / Biomaster Combo am Rhein zum Gummifischen benutze?? 
Wieso ich mir das Teil geleistet habe und von welchem Geld (15 Monate Nichtraucher, 2 Päckchen "Big Box" pro Tag... rechnet selbst!!) interessiert diese Leute kaum...

Ich bin deswegen kein anderer Mensch... Freunde von mir fischen Geräte die 15 und mehr Jahre alt sind, wieder andere sind Teamangler, fischen das beste vom besten und trotzdem sind wir gute Freunde ohne das der eine auf den anderen herabschaut und gehen zusammen ans Wasser!!


----------



## Gondoschir (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Ich fische auch im unteren bis mittleren Preisbereich und komme trotzdem an meinen Fisch. Nur bei den Haken mache ich keine Kompromisse. Ich gieße meine Bleie selbst und binde meine Vorfächer auch selbst. Eine Rute für 500€ würde bei mir ausnahmslos in der Vitrine stehen, aber nicht am Wasser. Wenn ich am Wasser mal einen unglücklichen Schritt zurück mache und dabei auf eine Rute trete, dann ist das halt Schwund und kann relativ schmerzfrei wieder ersetzt werden. Der billige 20€ Knüppel, den ich mal für meinen Sohn gekauft habe, hat mitunter die meisten Fische gefangen. Selbst einen Wels konnte ich mit dieser Rute landen. Im gleichen Preisbereich hatte ich mir seinerzeit eine 170cm Rute gekauft, um für das Zielwerfen der praktischen Fischerprüfung zu üben. Diese Rute ist auch heute noch immer mit am Wasser und hat mir schon mächtig Fisch gebracht. Wenn ich da einige Kollegen sehe, die panisch ihr hochwertiges Gerät im Auto verstauen, weil Regen zu erwarten ist, kann ich nur müde lächeln. Teures Gerät brauche ich nicht.


----------



## sprogoe (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

teuer wird es hauptsächlich dann, wenn man immer nur nach den nobelgeräten strebt, weil sie ja so super sind und dafür, ohne mit der wimper zu zucken, schnell mal 200-300 eur für ´ne rolle oder rute hinlegt und diese dann nach jahren vielleicht nicht mehr benutzt, weil man sich ja schon wieder das noch teuere nachfolgemodel geleistet hat und den vorgänger nutzlos im keller liegen läßt.
ich persönlich kaufe das meiste im unteren bis mittleren preissegment ein, vieles auch gebraucht ersteigert.
dafür sortiere ich aber auch das wieder aus, was ich nicht mehr benutzen will und versteigere das wieder und ich ich muß sagen, es ist erstaunlich, wie gering der verlust dabei ist.
z.b. wollte ich eine feederrute, aber möglichst günstig, da ich damit noch keine erfahrung habe. bei ebay eine neuwertige für 10.- eur erwischt, selbstabholung bei 15 km entfernung und fertig.
dem fisch ist das wurscht, wie teuer das gerät war, an dem er hängt. es ist lediglich das, zugegebener maßen, befriedigende gefühl, das die teueren sachen besser laufen, werfen usw.

ich kann mit fug und recht behaupten, mein hobby angeln ist nicht teuer.

gruß siggi


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Ich kaufe meistens im unteren - mittleren Preisbereich. In den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich geschätzt knapp 2000 Euro investiert. Habe so gut wie alle alten Ruten und Rollen ersetzt, da sie mir zu schäbig aussahen. Es ist schön neues Gerät zu fischen. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Ich bin nicht mehr ganz so entspannt am Wasser, wenn ich neues Gerät fische. Da werden die Ruten nicht einfach in den Busch geworfen sondern kommen auf spezielle Ständer und es wird drauf geachtet das die keine Kratzer bekommen usw. 

Aus diesem Grund würde ich auch nie eine 400 Euro Combo mit ans Wasser nehmen. Da würde ich noch genauer drauf achten, entspanntes Angeln wär für mich unmöglich und wenn dann wirklich mal was kaputt geht würde ich es sicher wochenlang bereuen so viel Geld ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Eine Rute für 500€ würde bei mir ausnahmslos in der Vitrine stehen, aber nicht am Wasser.



Falsch - das ist keine "artgerechte Haltung" für so eine Rute...
Grade weil die teuren Sachen fische ich so oft wie möglich weil sie teuer waren und ich diese so oft wie möglich benutzen will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

So ist - und soll es auch sein - eben jeder anders.

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen..........

Ich vergleichs immer mit Weintrinkern:
Warum soll jemand, der keine Ahnung haben will und dem der Wein aus dem Aldi-Karton schmeckt für 1 Euro, dann letztlich mehr bezahlen?

Denn der, der sich ins Weintrinken reinfuchst, hat am Ende nicht mehr Genuss (nochmal: der Billigwein schmeckt dem Kollegen ja!!) 

Der "Kenner" ist nur "versaut" für Billigwein und muss daher für den gleichen Genuß (ihm persönlich schmeckender Wein) deutlich mehr bezahlen.......


----------



## Andal (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Du kannst dir schon einen Haufen Geld sparen, wenn du dir nur das holst, was du auch zum Einsatz bringen wirst. Dann spielt es auch keine Rolex, wenn das mal einen Euro mehr ausmacht. Richtig kostspielig sind nur die Lustkäufe, die Einkäufe die aus reinen Schnapsideen heraus erfolgen. Das kostet am Ende so richtig teuer! 

Ich brauch bloß in die Sammlung meiner Spinnköder schauen und habe den Beweis für diese Aussage. Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, was man da so „im Vorbeigehen“ ansammelt. Je exotischer so ein Teil ist, desto lauter brüllte der Schulter-Gorilla. Aber ich schäme mich nicht. Ich weiß, dass ich nicht alleine bin!


----------



## 2jahrepause (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Es soll ja auch Kollegen geben die rechnen 200€ für Angelkarte müssen = 200€ an Fischfilet ergeben#q

Wo bleibt da der Spass ?

Zur Themenüberschrift - das liegt in der Hand jeden einzelnen ob es das " teuerste Hobby ist oder nicht"

Wenn man auf eine Angelart spezialisiert ist und nur ein Gewässer beangelt kann man das Ganze sicher im Rahmen von 200-300€ im Jahr halten.


Gibt aber auch Angler die gern alle Angelarten und Fischarten abdecken wollen und nicht jeden Tag an ein und der selben Stelle am gleichen Weiher sitzen wollen (ICH:q)
dann wird das ganze schon bissel teuer.

Aber wie hier mehrmals beschrieben das obliegt ja jedem selbst wie viel er bereit ist dafür zu blechen.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Da könnt ihr mal abstimmen, wieviel ihr ausgebt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326


----------



## White Carp (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich sag immer: lieber das Geld in Angelzeug umgesetzt als in das Freudenhaus, in die Kneipe oder ist Drogen investiert und sich das Hirn weggeknallt...




Das sehe ich 100% genauso.

|good:


----------



## Mendez (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Ja, der schnöde Mammon..ich rechne lieber nicht nach was ich ausgegeben habe. Kann man eh nicht mehr ändern. Gekauft ist gekauft.Ohne Kaufreue. Solange ich Geld habe, gebe ich es gerne für Angelsachen aus und kaufe mir auch gute Ausrüstung. Frau akzeptiert die Ausgaben und ich bin glücklich. Ein typisches Erscheinungsbild eines Konsumenten. Werde ich mal blank sein, was sollts..dann warte ich jährlich auf die LIDL und Co. Angebote. Ich versuche dem Komsum nur nicht zu sehr zu verfallen, was gar nicht so leicht ist. Deshalb hängen z.B. alle meine Kunstköder sichtbar an der Wand, damit ich sehe, dass ich echt VIEL davon habe und mir das beim nächsten Angelshopbesuch vor Augen halte. Klappt leider nicht immer. Egal. Es ist unser Hobby und wir lieben es. 
Wenn ich bedenke was ich in 30 Jahren als  ehemaliger Raucher verqualmt habe ist Angeln gar nicht so teuer. 

Servus


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



Mendez schrieb:


> Jich rechne lieber nicht nach was ich ausgegeben habe. Kann man eh nicht mehr ändern. Gekauft ist gekauft.Ohne Kaufreue. Solange ich Geld habe, gebe ich es gerne für Angelsachen aus und kaufe mir auch gute Ausrüstung.



Eben... Das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen.#c


----------



## heineken2003 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Leider hat bei unserem Hobby der Neidfaktor und der "Must have" Zwang Einzug gehalten und man spürt das auch häufig...
> 
> Warum bekomme ich zum Bsp. am Wasser oder im *Bekannten*kreis dumme Kommentare zu hören weil ich eine Stella / Biomaster Combo am Rhein zum Gummifischen benutze??
> Wieso ich mir das Teil geleistet habe und von welchem Geld (15 Monate Nichtraucher, 2 Päckchen "Big Box" pro Tag... rechnet selbst!!) interessiert diese Leute kaum...
> ...



Die Agrumentation mit dem mehr oder weniger fangen ist komplett richtig, teures Tackle fängt keinen Fisch mehr wie gutes günstiges.

Aber dies ist nunaml ein Hobby und der Mensch definiert sich gerne (nicht alle) auch mal über Statussymbole (Auto, Fernseher, Haus Garten und Pferdeplegerinnen). Deswegen fische ich eine Stella, die Rolle ist gut, ich hab auch schon ne Red Arc gefischt. Die tut es auch, aber man muss auch keinen Benz fahren, ankommen tut man auch mit einem Fiat Panda.

Meine Kumpels fischen halt Stradic oder Twin Power, ich bin allein stehend ohne Familie, verdiene ganz nett und leiste mir das deswegen. Wenn ich verheiratet wäre oder schlechter bezahlt würde wäre die Einstellung zum Tackle sicherlich eine andere.

Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich kein guter Angler und sollen die erfahrenen Cracks doch ihre Witze über den Sonntagsangler mit der 300 € Rute machen, ich fühle mich gut dabei und das ist für mich wichtig.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> süss..... angeln das teuerste hobby der welt ?????
> 
> schön wäre es.... habe auch keinen schrott und sicher ein paar  1000 € ins hobby gesteckt wenn ich alle zusammen rechne, aber...... habe mal ne freundin mit dem hobby pferde.... alleine fpr das einzäunen der neuen pferdeweide und das bauen des stalles als unterstand sind da schnell mal 10 000 euro weg.
> angeln das wohl günstigste hobby der welt.
> ...



Hi,
kann das so unterstreichen haben fünf Pferde und die Kosten jedes Jahr ein halbes Vermögen. Wenn man die Zeit für misten und Heu/Stroh machen mal nach rechnen würde, kann ich das in 10 Jahren mit Angeln nicht nachholen, was das in einem Jahr Zeit frisst. 

Trotzdem ist Angeln ein teures Hobby wenn man sich auf Werbetrommel der Händler einlässt. Man braucht eingentlich nicht jedes Jahr ein paar neue Ruten, ein Kollege von mir fischt schon 10 Jahre die selben Ruten und Rollen und fängt genauso gut. Er kauft sich jedes Jahr neue Harken und Schnur. Das Futter holt er sich im Raiffeisen Markt oder bei mir Weizen nach der Ernte. So kommt er auf ca. 200€ im Jahr.

Ich persönlich lass mich schonmal verführen, besonders auf Messen mit speziellen Angeboten. Aber auf mehr wie 500€ komm ich im Jahr auch nicht. In der Regel halten auch die Sachen wo ich mir kaufe recht lange ich glaub die letze Rute und Rolle ist mir vor 10 Jahren kaputt gegangen.


----------



## GeorgeB (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



> Asphaltmonster schrieb:
> 
> Ich sag immer: lieber das Geld in Angelzeug umgesetzt als in das Freudenhaus,....



Sage ich auch immer ... wenn meine Frau dabei ist. 

Angeln kann ein sehr preiswertes Hobby sein, oder ein sauteures. Je nachdem wo man wohnt, und wo oder auf was man dann  angelt. Und abhängig davon ab man einfach nur angelt oder fischt, oder "High-Tech-Leistungsangeln" betreibt.


----------



## Haenger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

"teuer" ist doch immer nur das, was man aus seinem Hobby macht!
Für mich zählt Angeln auf jeden Fall zu den günstigen Hobbies!
Wenn ich mir da andere Hobbies anschaue, die ich noch mehr oder minder betreibe, wie z.B. Modelbau, Motorrad fahren ( und vor allem dann auch warten... ) dann ist das Angeln mal abgesehen von der Grundausstattung wohl eher nicht erwähnenswert. 

Wenn man dann natürlich noch ein tolles Boot dazu hat, oder den Anspruch seine Spinne mit 'ner 500€ Rolle auszustatten, dann ist das mit Sicherheit teuer, aber meiner Meinung nach auch nicht unbedingt nötig und teilweise überzogen!
Wobei ich das Boot dann selbst schon wieder als eigenständiges Hobby sehen würde...

Wenn man sich jetzt mal semiprof. Rennfahrer betrachtet, die jedes WE 'nen Reifensatz für gut 1000 € verschruppen ( ohne die restlichen Kosten ) und sich die Kohle quasi in Luft auflöst... >> das ist teuer!

Angeln kannst rein therotisch auch mit 'nem 15 € Stecken + Pose und Wurm!
Nur... wer will das schon!? 

Es ist wie mit allem, man kann's treiben und übertreiben!


----------



## Purist (17. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Aber dies ist nunaml ein Hobby und der Mensch definiert sich gerne (nicht alle) auch mal über Statussymbole (Auto, Fernseher, Haus Garten und Pferdeplegerinnen). Deswegen fische ich eine Stella, die Rolle ist gut, ich hab auch schon ne Red Arc gefischt. Die tut es auch, aber man muss auch keinen Benz fahren, ankommen tut man auch mit einem Fiat Panda.



Die Frage ist nur, ob man bei einem Hobby, das der Erholung, der Ruhe und dem "Naturgenuß" dienen soll, auch noch den Statussymbolquark durchziehen sollte, der ohnehin ein Dauerbegleiter in unserer Gesellschaft ist. Was für Typen sich mit Autos über 100 000€ identifizieren, brauche ich dazu nicht zu erwähnen, das wisst ihr alle selber. |supergri

Warum gerade Deutsche dazu neigen, in ihre Freizeitbeschäftigungen (ich spreche dabei nicht unbedingt vom Angeln), insbesondere "Ausrüstung" viel Geld zu investieren, auch wenn sie die nur als Anfänger oder Amateur betreiben, ist eine Angelegenheit, die man im nahen EU Ausland auch nicht versteht. Ich denke dahinter steckt Angst (vor Unfällen jeglicher Art z.B.), genug vorhandenes Geld aber häufig auch der Glauben, dass man das alles unbedingt braucht um irgend etwas (leichter?) erreichen zu können.   

Ich werde auch weiterhin bei Anglerkollegen nicht auf Ruten und Röllchen achten, eher auf deren Angelmethode und ihren Erfolg beim Fischfang. |rolleyes


----------



## olaf70 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Ich hab vor etwa 5 Jahren wieder angefangen zu angeln,nach etwa 20 Jahren Pause. In diesen 5 Jahren hab ich an Gerät wie Ruten und Rollen ca. 1.250,- ausgegeben,Vereinsbeitrag 50,-Euro/Jahr, Futter, Köder, Kleinteile, Gastkarten im Urlaub bringens vielleicht auf max. 200,-Euro im Jahr.

Macht so etwa 500,-Euro im Jahr oder 1,37 Euro am Tag. Wenn ich diesen Betrag damit vergleiche wieviel Sprit ich jeden Tag in mein dämliches Auto kippe (oder andere Leute für Zigaretten ausgeben)...

Also kurz gesagt, es ist mir eigentlich völlig gleichgültig was meine Angelei kostet.


----------



## joso (21. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*

Neben meiner Angelei, fotografiere ich gerne und begleite auch gerne mal einen guten Freund zur Jagt. 

Wenn ich die 3 Hobby mal vergleiche, ist die Angelei noch am günstigsten.

Ich kann nur für 1 Objektiv, je nachdem für welche Zwecke ich dieses brauche, so viel Geld ausgeben wie für eine ganze Angelausrüstung.

Wenn jemand Jagtgebiet für 1 Jahr pachtet, kostet es den jenigen ganz bestimmt so viel wie eine gute Angelausrüstung.

Das sind nur 2 Beispiele, aber auch bei diesen beiden Hobbys, ist es so. Ich kann auch mit einer Digicam Fotos schiessen und ich muss nicht gleich ein Jagtgebiet pachten um auf die Jagt zu gehen.


----------



## Willi90 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln - Das teuerste Hobby der Welt*



Der Pate schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin bekommt man dort mal schnell 40-50% für sein Geld...


|good:|good:


----------

